# Please help me find this church music



## Saleh12

Hello, everyone

Does anyone know the name of the composition that starts at 9:55?






Thank you in advance


----------



## Pugg

Saleh12 said:


> Hello, everyone
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the composition that starts at 9:55?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


Try this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wedding_of_Charles,_Prince_of_Wales,_and_Lady_Diana_Spencer


----------



## Saleh12

Can anyone please help?


----------



## Marc

Not sure, it seems as if the organist is preluding using themes from the eventual entrance tune 'The Prince of Denmark's March' (AKA A Trumpet Voluntary) of Jeremiah Clarke (1674-1707), which starts at 11:44.


----------

